# todays vista patches cause ati tool to stop working?



## Rob (Aug 15, 2007)

well I decided to install the patches that were put out today for vista  (x64) and once I restarted I couldn't get ati tool to work.

In the hard ware manager I get this message on the ati tool driver.
"Windows cannot load the device driver for this hardware. The driver may be corrupted or missing. (Code 39)"

I tried the disable reinable trick, and it didnt work.

I've disabled UAC and Driver Signing and thats what got it to work in the first place, did it again and still doesn't work after new m$ patches. I tried reinstalling ati tool v.27b and still no worky.

I'm removing the patches now to see if that helps.


----------



## Durzel (Aug 15, 2007)

There needs to be a sticky about this...

The Vista "Performance & Reliability updates" (KB938194 and KB938979) enforce driver signing properly so unsigned drivers *will not load*.  "bceedit" etc will not work as this has been depreciated.

The only way to get ATITool running in Vista x64 for the time being is to press F8 during boot and select "Disable Driver Integrity Checking" (words to that effect).  This will only last for the current session until you next reboot.

W1zzard has apparently secured a signing certificate for the next version of ATITool, so when that is released you will be able to use that without any tweaks, F8 at boot, etc.


----------



## Rob (Aug 15, 2007)

ah... also just to verify, removing the updates worked.


----------



## Durzel (Aug 15, 2007)

You're probably better off having the updates to be honest, they make Vista a lot snappier.

Although it's a bit of a pain you can boot with F8, that's what I've started doing.  Or, assuming you're using ATI cards, just use ATI Overdrive for the time being.  Depends how much you care about bleeding edge clocks I guess.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 15, 2007)

i installed them updates today too,i can confirm that ati tool still works on 32bit vista.


----------



## Rob (Aug 15, 2007)

eh. can't use overdrive on my x1900 a-i-w... I'll just hold off on the patches untill the new ati tool. I have my card under water and there is a highly noticable ammount of performance I've gained from ati tool.


----------



## Ravenas (Aug 15, 2007)

I use 64-bit Vista, ATI Tool is still working for me. =/ I don't know what the issue is...


----------

